# Congrats to Bluefusion!!!



## satanicpoptart (May 28, 2002)

1000 posts alright!!

blue fusion always has something positive and deep to say i always enjoy your coments dude!  keep postin'!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

Hehe YAYYYYYY!!!!!

Fitting that this is my 1000th post 

Now, I want this thread to actually be a conversation; not just die out quickly... 

And btw, satanic--sorry I tend to keep arguing with you; it's my nature 

Hooray! Now we need to get some more people in here to talk to


----------



## nkuvu (May 28, 2002)

So, uh, what do you wanna talk about?

Congrats, by the way!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

Well, nkuvu, your congrats thread evolved into a conversation about--abortion, was it?--how did that happen? (I just don't want to lose this thread after two days )


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

Well, I'll start off by saying that I'm working more on my site, and it's actually getting somewhere finally; the photography gallery is pretty much near completion... I got a new webhost so I have lots more space to play in 

Oh, and by the way, the words "A big poodle" scare my dog away, apparently... even though he IS a big poodle. 

LOL I'm a bit hyper today but that's ok. Oh yeah, and I finished my English final today, first final of the week, but I think I did REALLY well!!!! Yay!


----------



## nkuvu (May 28, 2002)

Ehh, the abortion bit died out.  Mainly because everyone was pretty much in agreement.  It started because I got tired of talking to myself in there  and so brought up a list of controversial things to talk about.  Kris chose abortion, so we started talking about that.

Currently we're talking about school and moving.

So do you have a broadband connection where you're hosting form your computer, or are you paying someone for space?


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 28, 2002)

the argueing done is fun, discusion of topics is what this is all about right?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

I'd love to host but my upload speed isn't great (only 128k)... so yeah, I'm paying this awesome place called CyberWings... $8 per year for like 110 megs... and it's really high-rated too  so I'm happy...


I know whatcha mean about talking to yourself... I think this may turn into that


----------



## nkuvu (May 28, 2002)

That's silly.  We're talking to you, right?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

Yep, you are... and soon I will reveal my secret identity for the FIRST TIME on MacOSX.com! You will all get to see the REAL ME! (actually I would have put it up a long time ago but I never got around to it)... so in about an hour I'll have some pics of me up if anyone cares to see what bizarre minor deity being I resemble  (or maybe I just look pretty normal, has that occurred to anyone? )


----------



## nkuvu (May 28, 2002)

It didn't occur to me, but then again I never really thought about it.  It'd be really cool if you look like Ganesh, though.  Don't let me down.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

...looks like I'll have to disappoint ya.

Here I am. 

And keep in mind, no one on MacOSX has ever seen me before... so, uh, that should make it special or something?


----------



## nkuvu (May 28, 2002)

What the heck?  I thought you said you look like a minor deity?  Ganesh, even!

You look like a perfectly normal MOSXer!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

Yeah, I said I'd have to disappoint ya


----------



## nkuvu (May 28, 2002)

Ehh, 'sokay.  I just thought that the word Photoshop might have crept into your mind...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

K, well I can still deit-ize it  Muhahahahaha...

Damn, Photoshop is cool


----------



## gamedog00 (May 28, 2002)

I've seen you before.. So have abasscube and divisiban...  Congrats.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

Yeah, well, you people are wierd....

stalking me, are you?


----------



## gamedog00 (May 28, 2002)

That would work if you hadn't already claimed that we knew each other irl... You're contradicting yourself, that can't be good for everyones saintly image of you. (Cue for someone to make a halo over his head in photo shop).


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

*the angels sing* HAAAAAALELUJAHHHH!!!!!!!

no, maybe not. OK, i'm insane, you got a problem with that? 

contradicting what I just said is always fun.


----------



## gamedog00 (May 28, 2002)

Your not insane... just a little off.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

Muhahahahaha!!!!!

I just took a pic of my desktop with my CPU monitor at 286%... now if only I could have combined it with that image of xoot's battery at 101%  (you can see the image at the "my desktop > your pic" thread...


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 28, 2002)

brown is sweet in the evening


----------



## xaqintosh (May 28, 2002)

congratulations, BlueFusion!


----------



## edX (May 28, 2002)

congrats blue dude!!

nice way to celebrate by sharing your pics. though i admit i half expected blue hair 

see ya later - here, there and everywhere


----------



## nkuvu (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satanicpoptart _
> *brown is sweet in the evening *


Um, what?


----------



## macguy17 (May 28, 2002)

Haha, I would host my own site but my ISP hates it when we host servers, so my site can only be seen on our network.
Congrats Bluefusion! Remember when...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

LOL MacGuy has a point. 

I suppose until I get 1067 or so we shouldn't congratulate me, since those 67 posts were COMPLETELY, MIND-BLOWINGLY stupid. But hey, what the hell, the party's just getting started! 

Ya know something? It sure is nice having your own thread


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macguy17 _
> *Haha, I would host my own site but my ISP hates it when we host servers, so my site can only be seen on our network.
> Congrats Bluefusion! Remember when...  *



LOL i just reread your post and I'm asking.... WHAT? ARE? YOU? TALKING? ABOUT? 

Your ISP hates it when you host a server (?) so your site can only be seen on our (?) network (?)

Um... what exactly is the arrangement you have worked out with your ISP? Uh, they offer to host your network or something? But they don't like hosting servers... k...

Do people just not find that funny?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

satanic, from what I understand of the very VERY odd nature of these sorts of things, if you are a bastard and your parents get married, you're no longer a bastard. Can someone clear this up?  LOL here I am talking to myself again...


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 28, 2002)

i am a bastard only in terms of my personality, kinda like the dark side, if i could, i would be darth cinatas.  how bastardly is the dark side? hmm? its very bastardly, i would do things like undo women's swim suits with the force, or trip people with the force just for the bastardlyness of it. that is the bastard of me.  nothing evil, like choking a officer to death infront of my stormtroopers but i would be pretty mean.   to bad i cant ever do that (arg)


----------



## macguy17 (May 28, 2002)

Ok let me clarify.

My dad has ALL the computers in our house hooked up on a network.

Our ISP AT&T does not allow us to run web servers, hotline/carracho servers etc.

However all the computers on our home network can view the web page, connect to hotline/carracho server, etc., while no one else can.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 28, 2002)

What was that host you were talking about blue?  $8 a year??? more details please !!!  OH yeah!  congrats.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 28, 2002)

Hey Marathon boi s.  When Aleph One supports internet play... lets all play each other.  I would love to take on every single one of you macosx punks   Are you ready to play a real vidmaster ?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

Hey everyone, back from a great Greek restaurant... mmm! You haven't lived until you've almost been killed by honey from a Baklava 

Nummi, the host is CyberWings.com ...  unfortunately the plan I was talking about has been eaten up (I was lucky enough to get one, but their prices went up--they're still quite reasonable, though, check them out).

I remember being good at Marathon, but not THAT good... although I took on a hell of a lot of Bungie fans at a Bungie Fanfest here in NY... I was good in Marathon, but better at Myth  Anyone here play Myth? 

I'd love to play some Aleph One games. AO is carbon though, right? *hope hope hope*

Peace. Out.


----------



## xoot (May 28, 2002)

Ok... I first felt ashamed of posting here, so I didn't.

Now that Yoshi has given me IRC ops I will post a small message to Bluefusion:

Congrats.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *-- Anyone here play Myth?
> 
> ----I'd love to play some Aleph One games. AO is carbon though, right? *hope hope hope*
> *



--I used to play Myth. I was OK at it,.  not as good as Marathon though.  I think you would be able to beat me.

---- They are working on a carbon version now.  But internet play is not working yet.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

*sigh* well, xoot... dunno what to say... good game?  but i beat ya 

(AND NO, I DID NOT POST INSANELY!)

  

Thanks, xoot


----------



## xaqintosh (May 28, 2002)

Is there a carbonized marathon? It was a great game although I wasn't good at it...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

Not of the original Marathon, no... but couldn't someone port the original maps to Aleph One when it's Carbon? Would this work? Do we have access to those maps or not?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Not of the original Marathon, no... but couldn't someone port the original maps to Aleph One when it's Carbon? Would this work? Do we have access to those maps or not? *



No porting is needed for the maps.  Aleph One is still Marathon.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

But wait, it still needs the map files, right? IE it doesn't read native Marathon 1 maps, does it?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *But wait, it still needs the map files, right? IE it doesn't read native Marathon 1 maps, does it? *



IE ?  Do you mean Aleph ONe?  They are making an Aleph One version for Marathon 1.  Yes... you still need the map files  but they work just fine.  Maps are still made in Forge.  But some people are working on new map building programs to take advantage of the Aleph One stuff.  like floating polygons for example.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

Ahh, that makes more sense.

IE= as in, In Example. 

So when we get a fully Carbon Marathon / Aleph One, we can let the good times roll


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 29, 2002)

i think apple should start making its own games.  they could make some pretty cool games, they would be opengl of course..


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

I think Apple should make some serious music equipment. Some new type of integrated hardware mixer/sequencer/etc. that would have Apple ease-of-use and industry-standard connections. I think the XServe direction could be great--Apple branching into doing basically ONLY industrial design, not focusing as much on Macs but focusing on developing consumer electronics that are really good...


----------



## xaqintosh (May 29, 2002)

I don't want Apple to focus less on macs...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

No, not focus less on Macs, but focus less on the computer industry and more on the consumer electronics business... they could make a fortune doing what they did with the iPod. I mean, think about it! What if Apple bought Creative, the makers of the Nomad 3? They could do it; they could also buy out SonicBlue, makers of the RIO mp3 players... Apple could do what Intel attempted to do, but succeed where Intel failed. The thing is, Apple will continue making Macs, as that will be their main profit. But why not branch out a bit? There could be a lot to gain from such a move-- Apple could make hardware that would only work with Macs, thereby gaining an extra advantage AND keeping Macs in the front of their product line. With products like the iPod (which I don't think anyone who has owned one has ever complained about), it goes to show you that Apple's expertise in the computer field can be applied to other things. Apple used to design all sorts of random things: CD players, lamps, even pens, applying their technical knowledge and amazing designs to everyday objects. It's too bad some of that stuff wasn't kept up--I particularly enjoyed some of their more beautiful desk lamps. Get the book AppleDesign--It will tell you all you need to know about what Apple used to do.


----------



## xaqintosh (May 29, 2002)

Yeah, I must admit that that would be great


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

See, now my thread is getting more active... all these cool ideas floating around... too bad most of them are mine  Anyone out there? Come on, what do you think we should talk about? I could almost envision this as being "BlueFusion's Bar & Grill", where we just come to talk about random things... although there already IS a Bar & Grill, but...


----------



## xoot (May 29, 2002)

Make a cafe. That's what we don't have.

A thread called "Ideas Cafe."

And, I was wondering, why are words like s*u*c*k*s and the f word in stars?


----------



## xaqintosh (May 29, 2002)

I think that is so any software won't pick it up, and to bring attentiont to the word mentioned


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

xoot, it was recently reinstated because I guess Admin got annoyed... btw, xoot, if you missed it, the cuss thread is GONE!  so not only do we have no outlet, but we can't even use "s u c k s" which i think is really stupid. One of the things I always liked about this was that we were allowed to say what we wanted.. now it seems that that is being limited.

xaqintosh, we used to have "The Cuss Thread" which was basically like the B&G thread except with the F-word randomly interspersed. I for one thought it was hillarious, but I guess Admin finally gave up after it got to a couple hundred pages  Search for "hello everybody, may I cus?" if you want to read it


----------



## xoot (May 29, 2002)

Heh. And I was just about to make a thread called "A Really Funny Story With Cuss Words." 

Admin, please bring back our free speech here...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

LOL why do I feel like I'm praying to some violent god of storms or something? LOL (_"Admin, give us our speech!" they cried, but the Systems God did not listen. "Please?" Bluefusion begged. "Alright, ******* **** ****** **** *** *** ******* ****! ***! *******!" cried the Admin, in a fit of rage. "Hooray for cursing!" roared The People._)


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 29, 2002)

the macosx.com bible ladies and gents


----------



## Bluefusion (May 30, 2002)

_And the God of Systems shunned The People, calling, "Ye who curseth in my presence shall forever be damned to the Pit of the Cuss Thread which is no longer open! Ye shalt bounce backeth and forwardeth between the Holy Pages of MacOSX untilleth ye give up entering thine Cuss Thread! Thus I have spoken!"_


----------



## ulrik (May 30, 2002)

congrats bluefusion


----------



## nkuvu (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Admin, please bring back our free speech here... *


This has been covered in other threads.  It's not about free speech.  It's about behaving rationally in this environment.  The cuss thread was shut down because Admin felt that it had outlived its usefulness and the language was leaking to other threads.


----------



## googolplex (May 30, 2002)

Oh yeah congrats blue!

Welcome to the club


----------



## Bluefusion (May 30, 2002)

Hehehe thanks ulrik and googol! Hadn't seen ya in here before now.. I guess you just got the news 

Wow, so now I'm officially a MacOSX Elite or something  Hard to get used to a four-digit post count


----------



## RacerX (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Wow, so now I'm officially a MacOSX Elite or something  Hard to get used to a four-digit post count  *



Yeah, someday I hope to be part of the MacOSX Elite...

  I wonder what the membership fees are like?

Anyway, congrats!


----------



## RacerX (May 30, 2002)

Hey, do you think MacOSX Elite members get a jacket?!?


Just a thought.


----------



## ulrik (May 30, 2002)

They actually get a "I understand Herve" t-shirt


----------



## Bluefusion (May 30, 2002)

Actually, Herve has been making more sense than normal. Am I finally beginning to understand him, or is he just being more normal? 

RacerX, you're a MacOSX Elite and ya don't even know it! *pshaw* I figure anyone over 1000 posts is in the MacOSX Elite (I guess)... and anyone over 2000 is... Super-Elite... yeah, that's it...


----------



## edX (May 30, 2002)

i thought they got an "I AM HERVE' t-shirt


----------



## nkuvu (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, there were a number of people who voted that they were Herve in a poll somewhere...

MOSX also has a lot of Steve Wozniak and Steve Jobs clones...


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

Any "I am an insane poster, and i'm proud of it" T-shirts? Naaaaah.... 

How about t-shirts that have your current avatar on them, and you get a choice to print your nick-name and post count on top (and all the stuff in the side column). 

That's a great idea! (heads over to Blue's cafe...)


----------



## macguy17 (May 30, 2002)

In the spirit of Hervé;

Also I have noticed that Herve is obtaining more and easier to understand. Particularly " example in the thread of music of Copyrighted ", more I have had indovinare that what its observations cryptic were. It is ill Herve?


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

Go Hervé!

(I'm using my new knowledge of accented characters.  [attaché, áttãch, etc.])


----------



## macguy17 (May 30, 2002)

LØL xøøt, thåts ånøthér méånîngléss pøst 
Måybé yøü shøüld püt "méånîngléss pøst éxprt" øn yøür résúmé


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

Probably my status text... but I like Conversations Unsafe

Sounds cool and true.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 30, 2002)

Whå hé hé|| does "çøñ?érsåtîøns ünsåé" åcµå||¥ méáñ. xøø?


----------



## nkuvu (May 30, 2002)

Woot.  Haxxor speek.

Oh yeah, man, this hyar is th' stuff. Yo' knows whut ah's sayin'? Purdy soon ev'rythin' will be so frickin groovy thet ah won't be able t'stan' mahse'f...

Woops!  Wrong setting!

Oh yeeh, mun, thees is zee stooffff. Yuoo knoo vhet I'm seyeeng? Pretty suun iferytheeng veell be-a su freeckin gruufy thet I vun't be-a eble-a tu stund myselff...

No no no!

oh ywah, man, this si teh stuff... Y0U KNMOW WHAT I'M SATNIG!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!? PR3TTY SON Ev3RTTHING WLI BR SO FRIXORIN GROPOVY THAT I WON TBE ABL TO ST4nD MYSELF,, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111~~~~~ DONT RIPE ME 0FF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111~~~~~~~ LOLOLOLLO~~ lolololololololoo

Yeah....


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Whå hé hé|| does "çøñ?érsåtîøns ünsåé" åcµå||¥ méáñ. xøø? *



It's unsafe to talk with me. Duh.


----------



## Klink (May 31, 2002)

Congrats Blue. I thought this would be appropriate.

You never know when you'll need one.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 31, 2002)

Very true, Klink. You just never know.

On a side note, I read somewhere that more people worldwide (about 150 per year) die from being hit on the head with coconuts, and only about 3 people per year die from a shark attack. And yet there have been HUNDREDS of shark-attack movies and stories throughout history. Nothing bad about coconuts, though. Odd, huh?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 31, 2002)

Lets make a movie about people getting killed by coconuts.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 31, 2002)

Sounds good.

Today's my math final, and the real final final  Last real day of any work in school this year yay!

Wish me luck!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 31, 2002)

Monday is my last "real" day of school.  then I have 3 days of finals.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 31, 2002)

Took mah last final, deleted a few posts, and I'm back to post 1102! 

so, xoot now you can officially annoy me some more


----------



## xoot (May 31, 2002)

Naah... I need some new jokes.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 1, 2002)

Bumper stickers :

some people are only alive because it is illegal to shoot them

wanted: meaningful overnight relationship.

you're just jealous because the voices only talk to me.

beer: it's not just for breakfast anymore.

so you're a feminist...isn't that cute.

i need someone real bad...are you real bad?

beauty is in the eye of the beer holder.

the more you complain, the longer god makes you live.

I(nternal) R(evenue) S(ervice): we've got what it takes to take what you've got.

hard work has a future payoff. laziness pays off now.

reality is a crutch for people who can't handle drugs.

as long as there are tests, there will be prayer in public schools.

hang up and drive.

god must love stupid people...he made so many.

i said "no" to drugs, but they didn't listen.

your kid may be an honor student, but you're still an idiot.

smile, it's the second best thing you can do with your lips.

i took an iq test and the results were negative.

where there's a will...i want to be in it.

it's lonely at the top, but you eat better.

don't drink and drive...you might hit a bump and spill your beer.

consciousness: that annoying time between naps.

ever stop to think, and forget to start again?

honk ... if you want to see my finger

who lit the fuse on your tampon?

i don't have a license to kill. i have a learner's permit.

i wasn't born a *****. men like you made me this way.

keep honking while i reload.

who were the testers for preparations a through g?

5 days a week my body is a temple. the other two, it's an amusement park.

earth first! we'll stripmine the other planets later.

if you drink, don't park. accidents cause people.

if you can read this i can hit my brakes and sue you.

save the whales! trade them for valuable prizes.

my wife keeps complaining i never listen to her ...or something like that.

sure you can trust the government! just ask an indian!

alcohol and calculus don't mix. never drink and derive.

if we are what we eat, i'm cheap, fast, and easy.

stop repeat offenders. don't re-elect them!


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks Nummi!

1102: it's not just any number anymore.
1102: it's got what it takes to take what you've got (your saneness)


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 1, 2002)

those bumper stickers are awsome!


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah... you should go into the bumber sticker buisiness.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Yeah... you should go into the bumber sticker buisiness.  *



I could do that  My dad has a plotter.  It makes vinyl cutouts, ect.


----------



## Gwailo (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 1, 2002)

So how much do people charge for bumber stickers ?  Because that sounds like a lot of fun.  keep in mind that these can only be 1 color.


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *keep in mind that these can only be 1 color. *



One color? Why?


----------



## xilica (Jun 2, 2002)

Congrats Bluefusion.

I have 999 more to go.


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

Hmmm... maybe we should start providing anniversary threads. For example, mine should be in March 2003. 

xilica: Welcome to MacOSX.com! Have fun going up to 1000. Just don't be an insane poster like me.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

> Welcome to MacOSX.com! Have fun going up to 1000. Just don't be an insane poster like me.



words of wisdom from xoot


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 6, 2002)

OK. this thread just isn't going to die just yet. It's back from the dead! *bump* Muhahahahaa!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 6, 2002)

what? no ideas?


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 6, 2002)

Let's talk about controversial world events. What do people think of India & Pakistan?


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 6, 2002)

Those are those things...  whaddya call em....  uh....  _countries_, right?

I think that they're bigger than Delaware.


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 6, 2002)

india? i been there. nice town, that indianapolis


----------



## edX (Jun 6, 2002)

I think India would stomp Pakistan in World Cup play 

other than that, i wish they would just

"give peace a chance"


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 6, 2002)

Oh, and all this time I've been thinking that that saying was "Give _peas_ a chance"...  So I guess it's not aimed at youngsters reluctant to eat their veggies, huh?  


(Yep, this is a JOKE.  Ha ha ha ha.   )


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 6, 2002)

it is obviously what we all want, but it is highly improbable and rather than focus on trying to make peace, we should focus on helping the good guys win, although I have no idea who the good guys are...


----------

